
Making HTTPS Certificates - singingwolfboy
https://www.davidbaumgold.com/blog/2016/07/making-https-certificates/
======
okket
It's good to understand what is happening behind the scenes, but you can shoot
yourself in the foot in so many ways building your own CA. Please use a tool
like

[https://sourceforge.net/projects/xca/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/xca/)

(Don't disqualify just because it is still on SF, it's old, battle tested and
IMHO super useful for small, homegrown CAs)

